# Oranges, 69 cents a dozen?



## Pappy (Apr 28, 2014)

That's what the sign says. Oh wait, I forgot that this is in 1961 and me in my produce dept. And the pocket protector too. We sold a lot of soup by the looks of the shelf behind me. What a bargain and Green Stamps too.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 28, 2014)

_Those were the days Pappy, i just paid $5.40 for a 1kilo bag of apples_


----------



## littleowl (Apr 28, 2014)

I have two oranges every evening before going to bed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2014)

I LOVE the photo of you Pappy, makes me wanna go back in time...sigh. :sentimental:  Nowadays you can pay 69 cents for one orange, LOL! each:


----------



## Pappy (Apr 28, 2014)

Hair, flat stomach....God, those were the days. Must have been around 24 years old there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2014)

You look fine Pappy, then and now.   Looks like you've had a very full and pleasant life so far, you're a lucky man!  I love all the photos you've shared here with us. :thankyou:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 28, 2014)

Lookin' good, Pappy.  Lookin' good.


----------



## Ina (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice smile too Pappy. :magnify:


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 28, 2014)

Great pic, Pappy! :encouragement:

I see you guys really pushed the Campbell's soup as well.


----------



## Judi.D (Apr 29, 2014)

Wonderful picture Pappy, you look so cute.:sentimental:


----------

